# Take your video camera to Agility Classes..



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

We can really learn alot from watching when we get home. It's amazing how when you are beside your dog, you can't always SEE your dog... and you may think you are doing what the instructor asks but .... not so much.

Plus all the brilliance you get to see from both you and the dog! 

This is a mix of my class on Thursday night. We all have different issues and goals so it's neat to watch the different runs.


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

It has historically been difficult to get people to record runs at my facility. It's probably just me in reality- I figure they are there to train, not to be bothered with recording my dog. How do you handle this? Do you take someone with you to record your runs? Do you ask someone from class?

Also- at 3:30, is that you clicking? What are you clicking? Sounds like the click is coming prior to each jump.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

I literally push my camera at someone in another height class so I know there is no conflict with their run while ASKING them do they mind videoing...., and show them how to use my camera. I ALSO tell them I will record their runs.......

Wildo, you are just so observant hearing that clicking. I know and was always taught 'if you click you must treat immediately'................so I also had HUGE trouble listening to my instructor say I can also use the click as a 'that was right and GO ON' with only a reward at the end. 

It's a more 'advanced' use of the clicker for when a behavior has already been taught and we need to keep moving and not break up the session with the reward. She also uses this when we are weavepole training. Initially we DO click and reward (on the ground) each time the dog does a pole properly. But once we can do that for a set of 12, we start fading the treats while still clicking each pole, reward intermittantly within the poles, and as time passes no clicks at all and just toss treat/ball out at the end. THIS WORKED FOR WEAVING.

So for our running a course.... Glory is very soft and wants to make sure she is 'right'. I need to have her keep going though and can't stop to reward and play/treat after each obstacle or even every few cause then I don't get a feel for flat out running her............. and she doesn't get a feel for flat out running WITH me. So clicking each correct obstacle seems to work with the premise it tells her 'yes, yes, yes' and there's enough reward and running on...........to get the tugging/food at the end.


----------

